# West Branch No Wake Zone Question



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone know why the west side of Rock Springs is a no wake zone? 

In my opinion, there is a lot of water to cover at no wake speed. Personally, I'd like to see it be a little faster down the center of the zone, as long as you aren't interfering with someone else fishing. I watched a guy in a 16' boat, with a 9.9hp wide open go through the zone on a day with no wind, and he seemed to be going about the perfect speed for the zone. Again, I don't want to see people racing or waterskiing, but think the no wake is a little too slow. I do understand that it would be too difficult to put a speed limit on the zone, so there isn't too many options other than no wake.

Just curious, but what is the fine for going too fast ( as in the case with the guy in the 16'er).


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont know why that is...But I am gonna fish it next tine and if its good I might just stay over there lol..No wake is still faster then electric only at ladue..but ladue is closer


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Sculpin67 said:


> Anyone know why the west side of Rock Springs is a no wake zone?
> 
> In my opinion, there is a lot of water to cover at no wake speed. Personally, I'd like to see it be a little faster down the center of the zone, as long as you aren't interfering with someone else fishing. I watched a guy in a 16' boat, with a 9.9hp wide open go through the zone on a day with no wind, and he seemed to be going about the perfect speed for the zone. Again, I don't want to see people racing or waterskiing, but think the no wake is a little too slow. I do understand that it would be too difficult to put a speed limit on the zone, so there isn't too many options other than no wake.
> 
> Just curious, but what is the fine for going too fast ( as in the case with the guy in the 16'er).


On our lake, it's $75. My old mentor, Steve, got popped last spring. Said he barely had a wake behind him.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

That end of the lake has some very shallow area s alot of boats would get tore up. I like no wake so you can get away from most of the main lake nuts. You can go in a small boat & not worry about somebody sinking you. They posted it more so you cannt say you didnt know it was no wake. If Mary sees you making a wake plan on getting a ticket.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

A fisherman complaining about the no wake zone at WB.. seriously? That lake is a zoo during the summer. If it wasn't for the no wake area you'd never be able to get a break from it. Idle around and enjoy the peace. 
BB.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have to agree ...Keep the NO WAKE ZONE....Even though it is there every now and then some A-Hole comes flying up from the zoo area..there are plenty of good spots on the East side but you have too take a beaten to fish them....JIM.....


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a 11ft




  








Achilles SB315LX x3




__
gsherbs


__
Oct 30, 2014







. inflatable with a6hp merc. If I put in at the main west ramp off cable line road and stayed tight to shore up to the bridge to get to the no wake side.... do you think I would make it with all the crazies around me? Planning on fishing March and April weather permitting. Sure would like to use the boat ramp instead of wading in from the Spring road beach access.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes, no problem. Its not far from the west ramp off Rock Spring Road to the no wake zone.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

You can also put in off of Knapp Rd. Its a gravel launch, no docks.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

Bprice1031 said:


> You can also put in off of Knapp Rd. Its a gravel launch, no docks.


Is that easy to get in and out of? Never noticed that before.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd stick to the west side launch with that rig. Spring should be no problem. Nowhere near that many speed demons and water fleas out then.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Enjoy the no wake zone, I hate fishing with all the traffic, I wish they had a marked ski zone.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

gsherbs said:


> I have a 11ft
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wont be too many "crazies" that time of year.


----------



## gsherbs (Jul 19, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> I'd stick to the west side launch with that rig. Spring should be no problem. Nowhere near that many speed demons and water fleas out then.


Hey dude how you and perchgoddess doing?


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Even being a no wake zone I've seen many guys making some pretty good wakes on the west end. Being in a kayak you notice it more.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

There aren't many crazies around the west ramp. Most are on the east end of the lake. You will be just fine launching at the concrete ramp and motoring to the no wake zone. The crazies don't come out of hibernation until May anyways.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

K gonefishin, They used to have a designated ski zone at West Branch. It was up in the wide part of the lake in the dam area but that was back in the late seventies and into the 80's . Then , they opened zoned it all the way from the dam to Rock Spring road. I think they did this because so many boaters were using the lake and the ski zone was getting too crowded. I always said they should have used the west end of the lake for skiers and jet skiers. You can see by that what I think of skiers. Lol


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

gsherbs said:


> Is that easy to get in and out of? Never noticed that before.


I personally don't have a boat to launch, but there is plenty of room to get a truck and trailer in there to launch a boat, and park.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

gsherbs said:


> Is that easy to get in and out of? Never noticed that before.


I've launched my job boat from that gravel ramp and it's nice enough , no docks but it's deep enough in the early part of the year later in summer when water level drops it get to shallow to mess with, plus it puts you right in the crappie and pike areas quicker, plenty of room at the ramp area to turn around. Plus a bait place just up the street next to arnies.. great steak place!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

That side is great for us Kayak / Canoe guys . You motor guys can go speed on the other side . I've been blasted by boaters bending the NO WAKE ZONE rules in my kayak .


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Whaler said:


> K gonefishin, They used to have a designated ski zone at West Branch. It was up in the wide part of the lake in the dam area but that was back in the late seventies and into the 80's . Then , they opened zoned it all the way from the dam to Rock Spring road. I think they did this because so many boaters were using the lake and the ski zone was getting too crowded. I always said they should have used the west end of the lake for skiers and jet skiers. You can see by that what I think of skiers. Lol


Boats were a lot slower back then too. I grew on a boat that had a 50hp now I have a 250hp. I fished branch as a kid but very distant memory I remember the ski zone at turkeyfoot because my drink uncle almost lost me on a turn. Lol


----------

